# Fs80 carb on a hs80 hedgetrimmer?



## shawn022 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey guys. Can I put a fully adjustable S157 carb from a fs80 on a HS 80 hedge trimmer in place of the fixed hi jet S29?
I like the idea of having the adjustable carb, and the S157 is half the price of the S 29.


----------



## shawn022 (Jun 25, 2018)

Installed the fully adjustable s157. Worked perfect. Aftermarket does list the fs 80 and hs 80 using the same carb. I installed new OEM.


----------

